# GWAR Toys!!!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just found this little nugget while browsing back through Dread Central's news archive. Gwar toys!!!



Dread Central said:


> Finally, those (literal) monsters of rock and roll, GWAR, are getting their own action figures!
> 
> Shocker Toys has announced that they've acquired the license to make both Shockinis (the block figures) and 6-8" fully sculpted figures of Oderus Urungus, Flattus Maximus, Beefcake the Mighty, Jizmak Da Gusha and Balsac the Jaws of Death from the mighty rock group known as GWAR!
> 
> ...


You can see the actual article here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww, no Slyminstra Hymen? what about Dr Skullhead Face? The sexecutioner?

Meat Sandwich!

I will have to keep my eyes peeled for these.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

As much as my life has been dominated by GWAR over these last 15 years, $15 each is probably gonna be too much for me. I might just have to get Oderus, though.


----------

